# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Очистка списка ранее использованных ключей HASP

## lowuser

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите отчистить список ранее используемых ключей HASP отображаемых в сведениях о программе. 

Конфигурация:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 50
Локальный HASP4 ENSR8 1

База данных MSSQL
Пробовал:



```
USE [База данных]
GO
UPDATE Files 
SET BinaryData = CONVERT(varbinary(max),''), DataSize=0
WHERE FileName = 'c01b78f6-1525-41b1-9cc1-69e3da58d2ac.pfl'
```



```
USE [База данных]
GO
UPDATE Files 
SET BinaryData = CONVERT(varbinary(max),''), DataSize=0
WHERE FileName like '%pfl%'
```

Не работает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> Помогите отчистить список ранее используемых ключей HASP отображаемых в сведениях о программе. 
> 
> Конфигурация:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 50
> Локальный HASP4 ENSR8 1
> 
> База данных MSSQL
> Пробовал:
> ...


Возможно, это от MIMO:
Программа работает ТОЛЬКО для серверных баз MS SQL.
Вычищает ключи в разделах "Информационная база" и "Конфигурация".
*Например:
Было:*
_Текущая:
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 500, получило клиентское приложение
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1
Информационная база:
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 10000
Конфигурация:
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 100_

*Стало:*
_Текущая:
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 500, получило клиентское приложение
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1_[#]

http://ge.tt/8u3Q2373
https://www.upload.ee/files/12255742...L_1.1.exe.html

----------


## cleaner83

> Возможно, это от MIMO:
> Программа работает ТОЛЬКО для серверных баз MS SQL.
> Вычищает ключи в разделах "Информационная база" и "Конфигурация".


Добрый день!

Можете перевыложить файлы, или подсказать - где поискать?

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://yadi.sk/d/CfC4AJS0RVYcGw

Я чистил этим.

----------

Akrobs (14.12.2022), Allessandro (08.12.2021), Anat2010 (07.05.2021), Anna_LL (14.09.2021), baikot (03.05.2021), casio81 (10.01.2023), cleaner83 (22.04.2021), Limonella94 (16.11.2022), SidorKarochi (05.06.2021)

----------


## zloikaktyc

> https://yadi.sk/d/CfC4AJS0RVYcGw
> 
> Я чистил этим.


может тупой вопрос, но можно для чайника пояснить порядок действий

----------


## SidorKarochi

Помогло.

----------


## SidorKarochi

> https://yadi.sk/d/CfC4AJS0RVYcGw
> 
> Я чистил этим.


Большое спасибо!
Потратил на эту тему пару дней, однако это почти единственный вариант для тех, кто не разбирал 1с по винтикам.

----------


## imartyn

Добрый день... для Postgresql - как в базах очистить список лицензий? кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Akrobs

Выполнить запрос
*Скрытый текст*UPDATE Files
SET BinaryData = ''
WHERE FileName = 'c01b78f6-1525-41b1-9cc1-69e3da58d2ac.pfl'
Например в PG Admin

----------


## Akrobs

> Добрый день... для Postgresql - как в базах очистить список лицензий? кто-нибудь знает?


Выполнить запрос



```
UPDATE Files
SET BinaryData = ''
WHERE FileName = 'c01b78f6-1525-41b1-9cc1-69e3da58d2ac.pfl'
```

Например в PG Admin

----------

